# new additions



## gothling (Jan 6, 2011)

the photos are taken by my other half and edited by me, on a log on a white background, i photoshopped the backgrounds to make it more interesting....

female 1 aztec










female 2 storm









female 3 möu









male nero









i'll do some proper pics later


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Awww those turned out really cool. Nero is so sleek and shiny!


----------



## gothling (Jan 6, 2011)

he's almost pink, and has realy dark dark red eyes


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

They are cute! Storm is my favorite.


----------



## gothling (Jan 6, 2011)

they're from someone who breeds for feeders, he had amassive tank with lots running about in and he just said pick what ever ones you want.

i'm not sure any of them would be classed as proper colours, or what each would be. he did say they may have bald mice pop up on the litters because they have a bald ancestor.

you can't see it on the pic but aztec has a caramel coloured belly and dark dark brown top,
nero is my favorite looking, and möu is my other halves fav.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Those pics are great, cute meeces too!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Nicely done!


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

beautiful photos and meece


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

great photoshopping! very cute


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

What cuties! Great pics!


----------



## IrisheaglesOne (Dec 4, 2010)

They are beautiful! My favorite is Aztec!


----------

